# moving sd card



## jkingrph (Jun 10, 2012)

I just ordered the new 10" Fire HD, and am wondering if I can move the sd card from my 8" Fire HD without deleting the downloaded books and reformatting.


----------



## Andra (Nov 19, 2008)

I've never tried to move an SD card from one Fire to another.
Did it work?


----------



## njack26 (Apr 4, 2012)

You can move the card, but if it has apps on it they will not automatically install.  Music and video should be fine.


----------



## jkingrph (Jun 10, 2012)

Oh well, it's not an issue for me now. I deregistered that Fire, cleared the small card, and registered it all back to another family member.  She has smaller hands, so the 8" will be better than the larger 10".


----------



## HermanK (Nov 1, 2017)

njack26 said:


> Oh well, it's not an issue for me now. I deregistered that Fire, cleared the small card, and registered it all back to another family member. She has smaller hands, so the 8" will be better than the larger 10".


Are you hundred percent sure? I always wanted to do this with my devices.


----------

